# Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG3



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2014)

Always liked the look pf that beast.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2014)

nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Vasilevsky island, Leningrad June 1942


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Berlin 1942


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2015)

Great stuff! Thanks for posting! Never saw one with underwing guns before (last picture in post #6)! A rarity?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)

I think it is a plane called MiG-3P. It was a modified variant of the MiG-3 introduced on the 20th February 1941. The underwing pods were for BK 12.7mm guns. The round magazines for these guns were mounted at the wing interior what forced design engineers to change the wing structure at the area. Also it required making rectangular openings at bottom of the outer wing panels. The ammo stock for each magazine was of 145 rounds. Although these gun pods were quite small the wight of the MiG-3 increased considerably and the maximal speed decreased at about 20km/h. At the same time, the assembling of the BK guns was insufficient and the gun supplies for the No.1 factory were delivered to another recipients very often. Totally, 821 MiG-3s armed with the gun pods were assembled. However the underwing armament was dismounted quite quickly by maintence crews or at field workshops. And this is the reason for not seeing them very often.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2015)

Great photos. Any thoughts on colors and markings on the aircraft in Post#10? Crosses on fuselage only, swastikas on the tail, Russian green(s), Luftwaffe yellow on the nose, outer wing panels and underneath?

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)

Here ..... captured MiG-1 at Russenparadies


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2015)

Outstanding Wojtek. Off to find me a 1/48 Mig.

Geo

_EDIT:_ The site says Mig 1 but would it be a Mig 3? Notice the difference of the rear glass and the lack of forward antenna mast...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> ..... but would it be a Mig 3? Notice the difference of the rear glass and the lack of forward antenna mast...



According to my references the late MiG-1 series had the same rear glass like the early and late MiG-3. The lack of the antenna mast can't be the rule for identification because both MiG-1s and MiG-3s could be without this one. However in the case it seems that the antenna mast was dismounted. If you look closer to the pic you will notice the rectangular opened hatch at the top of the fuselage in front of the windscreen and a smaller round hole in front of the rectangular panel . I think it is a slot for the antenna mast . Looking at the plane it is difficult to say if nose is longer or shorther. However there can be noticed a small dark spot at the top of the fuselage near the "borderline" between the dark fuselage and the light engine cowling. It could be a small bulge or air intake that can be seen there in pictures of early MiG-3s. Also the the front of the air intake below the exhaust pipes looks like for the MiG-3. Unfortunately the entire image isn't of a good quality and the appearance of the top of the engine cowling doesn't help with the ID. However it might be an early MiG-3.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2015)

Again, thank you sir. I found a few differences between the -1 and early -3. It might not be too hard to back date.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)

My pleasure Pal. What differences have you found?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2015)

Radiator underneath was smaller as was an intake on the port cowling. There is also a difference in the main gear doors but I haven't found any clear shots yet.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll check on that.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)

As far as the main gear doors are concerned... you are right. The MiG-1 had them ,let's say, in one piece. The main part of it coverning directly the wheel, consisted of two parts being folded with a hinge at the 90 degrees along a straight line. The MiG-3 had it as two separate parts, the main one attached to the gear leg and the second one to the fuselage. The bottom edge of the main door part wasn't a straight line. Here pictures. In the enlarged part of the picture of the captured MiG the MiG-1 door type can be seen. Because the pic of MiG-1, I've clipped the early doors, shows the side air intake (under the exhaust pipes) of shape almost the same of the MiG-3 we can say the captured plane was MiG-1.

MiG-1 door ...






MiG-3 door ...





Captured MiG door ...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2015)

These little things looked like pylon racers.
I wonder????????? Hmmmm.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2015)

I always thought they stole it from the Curtis P-37...






Geo


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2015)

Beute captured Balkenkreuz


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

not bad!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)

Köln Ostheim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2016)

Cool shots...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2017)

Notice swastika

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2017)

A nice shot. 

If you mean the swastika on the cowling it seems to be painted by German soldiers who captured her at the airfield. For sure it isn't a victory marking.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)

Interesting shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2017)

Bialystok Polen 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

seen better days....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2017)

Here is another one captured at the airfield in 1941.... the colours at the fin and rudder tops indicate the 124 IAP.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2017)

Here a couple of next shots of captured and destroyed MiG-3s at the Bialystok area found via the net.. There were two additional airfields used by Russians near the Bialystok in 1941. One was at Topolany and the second one near Czarna Białostocka.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2017)

Good ones!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foto russisches Schturmowik Flugzeug Beute Maschine der Luftwaffe in Sowjetunion | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

A79 Russland Minsk NSKK Polizei-Kompanie russische RATA Beute Jagdflugzeug plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

2x orig. Foto russ. Flugzeug Jäger abgeschossen Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2020)

(s35) Russland Russisches Beute Flugzeug Plane Jäger Airkraft auf Straße | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2020)

(s29) Russland Vormarschstraße Beute Flugzeug Plane russischer Jäger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

Original Foto 2. Weltkrieg: Abgeschossenes Russisches Flugzeug - um 1941 ANSEHEN | eBay
Original Foto 2. Weltkrieg: Abgeschossene Russische Flugzeuge - um 1941 ANSEHEN! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

Q374 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Beute Flugzeug plane IL2 JAK fighter | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe MIG 3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 049 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 056 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2020)

Orig. PRESSE Foto / Flugzeug / Leningrader Blockade / Rote Armee | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

A706 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Front Beute Flugzeug plane IL2 Jäger TOP !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe MIG 3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

D178 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Beute Flugzeug Jäger IL2 Jak TOP Motiv | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2020)

https://delcampe-static.net/img_large/auction/000/341/539/076_001.jpg?v=0


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto 2.Wk Bahntransport russisches Beute Flugzeug Jäger Wrack Elitesoldaten | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2021)

Original Foto 2. Weltkrieg: Abgeschossene Russische Flugzeuge - um 1941 ANSEHEN! | eBay
Original Foto 2. Weltkrieg: Abgeschossenes Russisches Flugzeug - um 1941 ANSEHEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2021)

Original Foto Olita Alytus Litauen Flugplatz russisches Jagdflugzeug Jäger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

P142 TOP Foto russisches Jagdflugzeug Beute Front Bewaffnung Kanzel airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht am Beute Flugzeug der sowjetischen Luftwaffe ... ! | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht am Beute Flugzeug der sowjetischen Luftwaffe ... ! bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





nr 4


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem sowjetischen Flugzeug ! Beute Jäger ! 1942 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem sowjetischen Flugzeug ! Beute Jäger ! 1942 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





nr 4


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem russischen Schlachtflugzeug Beute Luftwaffe | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem russischen Schlachtflugzeug Beute Luftwaffe bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Me109 Kennung 5 nach Bruchlandung auf einem Acker | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Me109 Kennung 5 nach Bruchlandung auf einem Acker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





NR 5

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2021)

Orig. Foto russ. Beute Flugzeug am Flugplatz in Russland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto russ. Beute Flugzeug am Flugplatz in Russland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## The Basket (Nov 21, 2021)

There is a YouTube vid of MiG-3. Test pilot saying MiG don't have range. Mikoyan say it do.

Test pilot gets shot for unSoviet activities. MiG don't have range.

You cannot shoot your problems away.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 21, 2021)

Yet some folks still try.


----------



## The Basket (Nov 24, 2021)

Can you imagine been shot dead by a Nagant revolver?

Boy that sucks on 2 levels.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

B286 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Beute Flugzeug plane Emblem Stern Jäger TOP ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie B286 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Beute Flugzeug plane Emblem Stern Jäger TOP ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

org. Foto: Wehrmacht Russland russisches Jagdflugzeug MiG-3 Mikoyan-Gurevich -1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto: Wehrmacht Russland russisches Jagdflugzeug MiG-3 Mikoyan-Gurevich -1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

Foto WKII Russland Soldaten mit Beute Flugzeug YAK #48 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WKII Russland Soldaten mit Beute Flugzeug YAK #48 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

Foto WKII Russland Soldaten mit Beute Flugzeug YAK #48 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WKII Russland Soldaten mit Beute Flugzeug YAK #48 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Russland russisches Flugzeug Jäger MIG LAAG YAK ? WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Russland russisches Flugzeug Jäger MIG LAAG YAK ? WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Konvolut Fotos, Bücher alliierter Kriegsflugzeuge; 2.WK, WW2,WWII;Repro auf DVD | eBay


Konvolut Fotos, Bücher alliierter Kriegsflugzeuge; 2.WK, WW2,WWII;Repro auf DVD | Sammeln & Seltenes, Militaria, 1918-1945 | eBay!



www.ebay.at

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Milos Gazdic (Apr 11, 2022)

It is always interesting to see some of the Soviet aircraft that had Numerals painted parallel to the ground rather aligned with the aircraft's axis. Few French aircraft were spotted being marked that way too. For sure it is much easier


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 664182
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Wurger
can you make out what the slogan is on the side?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)

Certainly I can .... "ЗА СТАЛИНА" - For Stalin ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 11, 2022)

I appreciate the translation as well!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2022)

Orig. Foto abgeschossenes Jagdflugzeug Detailaufnahme 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto abgeschossenes Jagdflugzeug Detailaufnahme 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

Foto Luftwaffe notgelandeter Jagdflieger Deutsch ? Feldflugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe notgelandeter Jagdflieger Deutsch ? Feldflugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

rare Rumanian MIG














Orig. Foto rumänische englische RAF Beute Flugzeug Spitfire in Rumänien 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto rumänische englische RAF Beute Flugzeug Spitfire in Rumänien 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

repro Rumanian














5x Riesen REPRO Foto rumänisches Russland Beute Flugzeug MiG-3 in Rumänien | eBay


Entdecken Sie 5x Riesen REPRO Foto rumänisches Russland Beute Flugzeug MiG-3 in Rumänien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

3.(F)/11
















Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Beute Flugzeug Russland Jagdflugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Beute Flugzeug Russland Jagdflugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

Captured beute airfield















Foto Russland, erbeutetes Flugzeug, Rata, Jäger, roter Stern, Beute | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Russland, erbeutetes Flugzeug, Rata, Jäger, roter Stern, Beute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Foto Soldat der Wehrmacht an einem russischen MIG-3 Flugzeug Wrack im Osten ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldat der Wehrmacht an einem russischen MIG-3 Flugzeug Wrack im Osten ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

1941 russ. Beute Jäger Feldflugplatz bei Białystok



























2x Foto Wehrmacht Polen 1941 russ. Beute Jäger Feldflugplatz bei Białystok #2 | eBay
2x Foto Wehrmacht Polen 1941 russ. Beute Jäger Feldflugplatz bei Białystok #1 | eBay
Foto Wehrmacht 1941 Polen Łomża russische Jäger zerstört auf Feldflugplatz #2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)




----------

